# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi ff voorstellen

## betske3

ik ben betske 

heb ptd in linlker been
heb revalidatie gehad en pinbestrijding denk er nu over om naar het cir te gaan 
froozen shoulder 5 x geopereerd aan trigger finger 
heb veel last van atrose 
ben 52 jaar getrouwd en heb 2 zoons en 2 schoondochters en 3 schatten van kleinkinderen
heb laatste tijd extra last van schouder en onderrug bekken 
dus nog 1 x naar orthopeed om dingen uit te sluiten en dan maar een ander traject in om de pijn beter te leren beheersen want pijn bestrijding werkt niet meer

----------


## gerbera

Hoi ,
ik ben naar klinieksoest : zie www.neuropathie.nu 
gegaan.
ivm artrose nekwervels en ook bekken, wat nog uitgesloten moet wordenwat dat is.
gerbera

----------


## ducko95

Hallo allemaal

Even kort voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Astrid en heb een relatie gehad met een narcist.
Dit is allemaal nog niet zo lang geleden, dat hij zonder iets te zeggen vertrok voor de 2e maal, maar kende hem 6 jaar.
Ik heb het er heel erg moeilijk mee en daarom zoek ik alles wat met narcisme te maken heeft. Maar ook lotgenoten. :Confused: 
Ik hoop dat het op dit moment even voldoende is waarom ik op deze site ben en omdat ik te moe ben om alles op papier te schrijven. Dat komt nog wel denk ik.
Groetjes

----------


## jolanda27

Welkom, 
Ik hoop dat je veel steun kunt ondervinden aan hetgeen hier aan informatie gegeven wordt. 
Knap dat je de stap hebt gezet om voor jezelf te kiezen, al voelt dat op dit moment niet zo. Heel erg veel sterkte.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Betske 3:
Hallo mama van 2 zoons....heel beroerd dat je PTD hebt...je bedoeld toch Posttaumatische Dystrofie? ( ik heb het ook) ik wens je sterkte met al je aandoeningen en ik hoop dat er andere hulp voor je komt om te leren hoe je met de pijn moet omgaan...sterkte ermee...
fijne dag verder en welkom op MediCity.... :Smile: 

Gerbera: sterkte met de artrose....Soest is een prachtige plaats...alle goeds en welkom hier..... :Smile: 

Duck095: lieve onbekende...wat verdrietig dat je omgang met je vriend nu voorbij is...het heeft de tijd nodig om dit te verwerken..je hoop toch op meer, en dan kom je er achter dat hij ziek is...( een narcist) ik weet er onvoldoende van maar er zijn vast personen die dit herkennen...prettige dag verder en kom eerst maar eens bij van je vermoeidheid...

ik wens jullie allen veel goeds...een ieder hier heeft zo zijn eigen belevenissen en ziekte's... :Embarrassment: 

Jolanda: dag lieverd....prettige dag maar weer....Liefssssssssss  :Big Grin: 

Groeten van Elisabeth  :Wink:

----------

